# Wireless? Laptop to TV?



## hoosieradvisor (Oct 21, 2009)

I know how to connect my laptop to my TV, in order to use the TV as my monitor; but.......

Can I set it up so that this is achieved WIRELESSLY?

Thanks in advance for any help you might provide.


----------



## Dezaras (Mar 26, 2007)

if your tv and laptop have VGA connectors for a computer connection, you could use something like this 
http://www.google.com/products/cata...&oe=utf-8&cid=17768378946718064894&sa=title#p

these kinds of adapters dont always get the best reviews, so try at your own risk. I have never personally used one.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

...........or something like this. Saves you the trouble of having to install extra driver to make USB port work since it's VGA out (which is spare on your laptop) and RCA in (which most TVs have). The wireless unit converts VGA to RCA with no problem (kept simple as both are analogue)
http://www.prelovedcomputers.com/proddetail.php?prod=VH-PCTVS


----------



## hoosieradvisor (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks to both respondees....it sounds like using a cable might be the best thing, although I might try the wireless method.

Thanks again.


----------

